# bitte um Beratung PLZ 49... fühle mich mit Pflege des Teiches überfordert



## maxundmoritz (9. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

das Ignorieren und Wegsehen soll ein Ende haben. Ich fühle mich mit der Pflege des Teiches überfordert.
2006 von einer Landschaftsgärtnerei angelegt mit vielen Anlagefehlern, die ich erst später teilweise erkannt habe.
Irgendwie etwas nach meinem Verständnis will ich nicht mehr wurschteln.
Kann mich jemand nach örtlicher Besichtigung,auch gerne mit kleinem Entgeld, beraten, was zu tun wäre? Dafür wäre ich echt dankbar.

Ältere Beiträge von mir sollten hier noch zu finden sein?
Gruß

Fotos aus den Jahren 2010 /2011


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

wenn du erwartest das sich jemand bereit erklärt deinen Teich zu besuchen solltest du auch mitteilen in welcher Region du wohnst.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (9. Mai 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn du erwartest das sich jemand bereit erklärt deinen Teich zu besuchen solltest du auch mitteilen in welcher Region du wohnst.


steht hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/folienteich-randbefestigung.49066/
in Beitrag #1 und näher beschrieben in #4

LG - Gisela


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Mai 2019)




----------



## maxundmoritz (9. Mai 2019)

@ Gisela,...danke für das Raussuchen meines meines alten Beitrags.......
@ Roland,
da hast Du natürlich recht. Ich wollte eientlich meine PLZ angeben mit 49..., direkt an der A 30 gelegen, also östlich von OS


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Mai 2019)

Also Melle, Bissendorf oder doch direkt am Zoo.....bin ex Bad Essener


----------



## troll20 (11. Mai 2019)

Da ja die Adresse bzw. die Region geklärt ist. 
Was ist denn überhaupt dein Problem?
Überfordert mit der Pflege kann ja vieles bedeuten. 
Zuviel an Pflanzen oder Reinigung vom Filter oder oder.
Mag jetzt nicht deine Beiträge suchen und irgendwie ist es auch einfacher das in einem Thema abzuarbeiten und nicht hin und her zu springen.


----------



## maxundmoritz (11. Mai 2019)

mein Folienteich ist von dem Landschaftsgärtnereibetrieb wirklich nicht gut angelegt worden vor 13 Jahren.

1. Seitdem ärgere ich mich über den Folienrand, der mit Kieselsteine abgedeckt worden ist. Weil aber die Uferzone grö0tenteils zu steil angelegt worden ist, rutschen die Steine immer wieder ins Wasser. Folglich ist der Folienrand wieder sichtbar. Das finde ich echt häßlich.
Wer hat Erfahrung mit einer Steinfolie? Diese würde doch evtl. meine Steine zurückhalten? oder welche Alternative hätte ich?
2. Teichschlammsauger einmal nach 13 Jahren einsetzen?
3. der Wasserlauf über die Stufen verliert zu den Seiten über Folienrand hinaus wahrscheinlich Wasser. Die Steinplatten haben sich teilweise seitlich abgesetzt.

Und überhaupt, was wäre wirklich wichtig?

@ Totto, die gleiche Frage hattest du 2018 in meiner Anfrage   https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/folienteich-randbefestigung.49066/  gestellt.
Ich antwortete ca. 25 km östlich von OS, direkt an der A 30. Leider lief meine Anfrage 2018 eigentlich in`s Leere, ohne Entscheidungshilfe für mich.


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Mai 2019)

Tja, bei Osnabrück hörre ich einfach doppelt hin.


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Mai 2019)

Und warst du mal bei naturgard.
Hast du den Kies raus gemacht?


----------



## maxundmoritz (11. Mai 2019)

nein, bei naturgard war ich noch nicht. Was ich da sehe und höre sind Bilderbuchteiche. Das kann ich nicht auf meinen Teich übertragen.
der Kies ist reingerutsch und drinnen geblieben. Wie und wozu sollte ich den rausholen? Das Problem bleibt und würde sich nur wiederholen. Das macht für mich irgendwie keinen Sinn.
Also keine Symptombehandlung, sondern Ursachen beseitigen......wenn mir das nicht gelingt, muß ich wohl alles zuschütten. Meine persönlichen Möglichkeiten sind begrenzt. Die körperliche Belastbarkeit nimmt jedes Jahr mehr und mehr ab.
na ja, nix für ungut.


----------



## troll20 (11. Mai 2019)

Das ist natürlich recht ungünstig gelaufen bei dir 
Osnabrück ist natürlich auch nicht gerade meine Region in der ich sonst so rum Geister, so das man sich das vor man anschauen könnte. 

Wenn du das körperlich nicht mehr so schaffst, wie ist es den finanziell, denn irgend jemand aus der Nähe lebt ja auch nicht von der Hand ind den Mund zum lutschen. ?


----------



## maxundmoritz (11. Mai 2019)

was willst Du mir sagen? welche Hilfestellung verstehe ich nicht?


----------



## ina1912 (12. Mai 2019)

René meinte sicherlich sowas in der Art :

wenn jemand aus dem Forum sich mal die Sache ansehen könnte, der aus der Nähe kommt, das wäre günstig. da könnte man schonmal die Probleme herausfinden. was anderes ist die dauerhafte Pflege des Teiches.
wenn Du physisch nicht mehr so richtig für die Teichpflege sorgen kannst, dann wirst Du Geld brauchen, damit Du die Pflege bei jemandem in Auftrag geben kannst, der regelmäßig vorkommt.

meiner Meinung nach sieht die Prioritätenliste wie folgt aus :

zuerst muss die Ursache für den Wasserverlust gefunden und beseitigt werden.
ansonsten sind alle anderen Arbeiten für die Katz.

als nächstes würde ich mal noch den Folienrand freilegen und den Rand nach oben stellen, um eine ordentliche Kapillarsperre zu bekommen.
bei dieser Gelegenheit kann man ein wenig Erde unter dem Folienrand herausholen, um den Rand so flach legen zu können, dass die Steine nicht mehr abrutschen, sondern liegen bleiben. Am besten legt man eine Ufermatte auf die Folie, das schützt sie vor Sonne und Frost, hält Pflanzen und Steine besser fest und sieht viel besser aus.

Schlamm saugen würde ich jetzt zu dieser Jahreszeit nicht mehr so wirklich, es sind schon soviele kleinster Lebewesen unterwegs. mach das lieber im November oder nächsten März. Für jetzt kannst Du abkäschern, um wenigstens ein wenig von der Masse heraus zu bekommen. Schlamm einige Tage neben dem Teich liegen lassen, damit Krabbeltiere zurück in den Teich können. 
die runter gerutschten Kieselsteine sind erstmal unwichtig. Da könnte man im nächsten Frühjahr beim Laub käschern mal versuchen, die Steine mit hoch zu nehmen.

die Frage mit der Reinigung des Filters könnte sich vor Ort jemand ansehen und Dir erklären, wie und wie oft dieses Modell zu reinigen ist.
wo sind sonst noch Probleme? Möglicherweise __ wuchernde Pflanzen? da könnte eine Einmalaktion helfen,für eine gewisse Zeit wieder Ruhe zu haben.

wie sieht der Teich den heute aus?

lg Ina


----------



## maxundmoritz (18. Mai 2019)

Hallo Ina,
danke für Deine Hinweise. Ich habe sie interessiert gelesen und kann sie auch nachvollziehen. 
Ich antworte erst heute, habe sie aber früh gelesen und nachgedacht. Die Enkelkinder waren halt in der Prioritätenliste weit oben, dann Geburtstage und Krankheiten in der Familie.
Als nächstes werde ich Fotos einstellen und dann die Schritte, die Du vorgeschlagen hast, mir genauer ansehen und weitgehend abarbeiten.
Schönen Sonntag, ich lasse wieder etwas von mir hören,
Gruß
maxundmoritz  (meine beiden Katzen, leider schon nicht mehr),
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (18. Mai 2019)

maxundmoritz schrieb:


> ( ... )
> maxundmoritz  (*meine beiden Katzen, leider schon nicht mehr*),
> Elfriede


Mein Nickname erinnert mich auch immer an unsere Katzen ... wir hatten 5. Sind immer in unseren Herzen ....

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## maxundmoritz (24. Mai 2019)

hier nun die aktuellen Fotos.
Wasser geht im oberen Bereich des Wasserlaufes verloren. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, müssen die oberen 2 Platten neu ausgerichtet werden. Sie scheinen mir in einer veränderten Lage. Ist für mich auch vorstellbar, weil alles nur auf das Erdreich gelegt worden ist, also keine weitere Befestigung....na muß ein starker Mann ran. Mal sehn, was sich da machen läßt.
         

sind die Fotos nicht zu klein? lassen sie sich vergrößern?


----------

